# pipe blocking drywall instillation



## chadhyett (Dec 4, 2018)

Man, that's frustrating. Looks like you can loosen the screws and turn the coupling so the screws are on top, not facing forward blocking the drywall. Might give you enough so the small (looks like 1/8 inch) bump isn't noticeable. Otherwise, not sure because you need that type of joint to transition from copper to PVC.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It should be as easy as loosen the screws and turn the clamps ore the sleeve and tighten the screws. 
Then for the 1/8 of an inch, that is often just ignored but you would not be the first person to carve a little out of the back of the board to give it room.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

Neil is on the right track. On a patch that small that little bit left of the clamp sticking out after you turn it will still give you a lot of grief. Lots and lots of grief. If you can get the rock to Bow enough that your screws will hold it to the studs good and it won't crack, it will still prove show a bulge that it's going to be hard to take out of the wall. So gouge out the back of the sheetrock put some foam insulation in it or some drywall mud to fill the void and keep it from blistering, and put the patch in. If that doesn't take care of it, you're just going to have to cut a square out, pre-fill it, and tape it separately.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

If all of what I just said intimidate you, you could cut the patch out to the next stud away from the repair coupling , toward your picture in the photograph. That might give it just enough give to Bow without being too noticeable.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> It should be as easy as loosen the screws and turn the clamps ore the sleeve and tighten the screws.
> Then for the 1/8 of an inch, that is often just ignored *but you would not be the first person to carve a little out of the back of the board to give it room*.


You'd be at least the second....:wink2::biggrin2:


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Loosen the screws and rotate the clamp and then retighten.

Cut your sheetrock to fit.

Hold the sheetrock in place and gently tap the area of the clamp to make and impression on the back side of the sheetrock.

Carefully gouge out the sheetrock about 3/16" deeper than you need. Don't crack the plaster under the paper, simply gouge it a little at a time. (Use the claw on your hammer - or similar).

Reinforce the gouged out rock by using fiberglass mesh and resin to return strength to that area.

As an easy alternative - get a spring loaded access panel and simply cut a hold around where the clamp is and then put the access panel on. The benefit will be that you can get at the clamp in case if fails in the future.

Here's a typical panel from Home Depot:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> It should be as easy as loosen the screws and turn the clamps ore the sleeve and tighten the screws.
> Then for the 1/8 of an inch, that is often just ignored but you would not be the first person to carve a little out of the back of the board to give it room.


Exactly!:thumbsup:


----------

